# FP-10 as MIDI controller (+standalone mod wheel suggestions?)



## ModalRealist (Jul 30, 2021)

I've been looking for a MIDI controller for a couple of weeks to go in my new home studio setup. I bought an M32 and a Nectar LX25+ to try out the ecosystems of the providers, and finally realised I definitely did want 88 keys this time (hello expensive custom keyboard desk...). But _what _88 keys?

Down the rabbit hole I went. I knew from the M32 that I didn't love Komplete Kontrol, so the S88 was out. In the end, everything on the internet told me that the Keylab 88 Mk2 was about as good as it would get without dropping £1,500 on a Kawaii VPC1. So I dutifully bought one. Wow, it turns out that "weighted keys" are not for me, despite being a pianist first and foremost. They are _so... _stodgy!

I was nearly ready to give up until I read that digital pianos often have MIDI outs via USB. So I went along to my friendly local music shop and went round their digital piano section...

..._well, wow... _my _favourite_ keys under £2,000 turned out to be the Roland FP-10, at just over £400. Bought it. Phoned a taxi. Took it home. Have been playing all day in my new house just off the crappy speakers, I've enjoyed the touch _that much_. It's _not _an acoustic piano, but my goodness it feels _alive_ in a way that almost no digital device has ever felt musically alive to me.

Plugged it into my MacBook for a quick test-drive and for the first time _ever _I am able to confidently and repeatedly play a smooth velocity crescendo from ~0 to 127 without really having to think about it.

Absolutely blown away. Hats off to Roland for putting such a nice action in such a cheap housing.

*Bonus question for VI-C friends:*
Any recommendations on a standalone modwheel device? I have a Korg nanoKontrol 2 but I don't love the faders on it. Having saved that much on the keys, I'd happily spend up to £200 on a really nice device to give CC input!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 30, 2021)

I also have the Roland FP-10 and love it. I got it before getting into composing when learning to play piano, thankfully it is also excellent as a Midi keyboard.

I also have a nanoKontrol 2 which isn't ideal. I also have a breath controller and Leap Motion, but neither a replacement for a mod wheel.


----------



## Captain Oveur (Jul 30, 2021)

ModalRealist said:


> Any recommendations on a standalone modwheel device? I have a Korg nanoKontrol 2 but I don't love the faders on it. Having saved that much on the keys, I'd happily spend up to £200 on a really nice device to give CC input!


Prepare for another rabbit hole. Here's a far from complete list of things that aren't a full-featured device like the LX25.

Box-o-faders

https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/mixface/
https://www.stagehacks.com/store
https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html
https://nativevs.bigcartel.com/product/vs_faderbox-batch-3-pre-order
DIY

https://gearspace.com/board/music-c...r-w-100mm-sliders-under-100-2018-edition.html
http://www.doepfer.de/we.htm
Multi-purpose touchscreen apps

https://hexler.net/touchosc
https://openstagecontrol.ammd.net/
https://patchboard.app/
Multi-purpose MIDI control surfaces

https://morph.sensel.com/
https://www.expressivee.com/cat/18-hardware
An expression pedal might be a solution for some people but if memory serves the FP-10 only has three values, not continuous, for pedal input.


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 30, 2021)

Got this one on the way to me, file under Box-o-faders:
https://slateandash.com/collections/objects/products/16n


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jul 30, 2021)

what I want is like 4 mod wheels in a box.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I also have the Roland FP-10 and love it. I got it before getting into composing when learning to play piano, thankfully it is also excellent as a Midi keyboard.
> 
> I also have a nanoKontrol 2 which isn't ideal. I also have a breath controller and Leap Motion, but neither a replacement for a mod wheel.


I am late to this, but I've been looking for a new 88 weighted controller. My initial thought was to get a proper controller...like the A88 MKII. And i've had the fp30 9original) for about a month, then returned it for various reasons...but not because i didn't like it...so here I am again. I don't need bells and whistles...just a nice keybed. I wish the top was flat so that I can put my Monogram controller on top (one reason I like the MKII)...so question is: LOL. Is the FP10 "really" the same feel as the fp30x and MKII? Because enclosures make a huge difference in sound. The MKII is about as quiet as you can get for wighted action...What are your thoughts on the Fp10 as a MIDI controller?

Actually...they don't sell it any longer..LOL. So scratch that...maybe an fp30x then.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 2, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> what I want is like 4 mod wheels in a box.


I suggested this in a thread a few weeks ago, but nobody else seemed enthusiastic about the idea. I really love the action and smoothness of a modwheel, along with its ability to deal with small movements and long-throw movements with less arm movements than faders.

Would also suit my desire to give a lot of expression, in a small, rucksack-able form-factor.

Was thinking about contacting one of those guys that does the 3D printed controllers, but I don’t yet have the money to pay for one.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 2, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Actually...they don't sell it any longer..LOL. So scratch that...maybe an fp30x then.


The FP 30x is the replacement for the fp10 and fp30. Both still have the PHA4 keybed.

The below reviews are comparing and reviewing based on it being a digital piano rather than as midi controller.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 3, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> what I want is like 4 mod wheels in a box.


I thought you were kidding at first, but actually - yeah that could be really nice to use.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 3, 2021)

ModalRealist said:


> my goodness it feels _alive_


Have you tried the FP10 with Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand? - they go very well together.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The FP 30x is the replacement for the fp10 and fp30. Both still have the PHA4 keybed.
> 
> The below reviews are comparing and reviewing based on it being a digital piano rather than as midi controller.



Thanks. Yes I saw the videos. Maybe I missed a few things will have another look thanks for the links.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 12, 2021)

So, for straight piano playing with Pianoteq and occasionally standalone, will I really miss any of the features of the FP-30x? Besides its lower price, for me the appeal of the FP-10 is its minimal look and smaller footprint (both weight and size). I'm beginning and I have no idea if I'll ever encounter a situation where 96-voice polyphony isn't enough.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 12, 2021)

MannyF said:


> So, for straight piano playing with Pianoteq and occasionally standalone, will I really miss any of the features of the FP-30x? Besides its lower price, for me the appeal of the FP-10 is its minimal look and smaller footprint (both weight and size). I'm beginning and I have no idea if I'll ever encounter a situation where 96-voice polyphony isn't enough.


One big different is the the FP-10 only supports the sustain pedal and half-dampening. The FP-30X supports 3 pedals and continuous control so the pedal reacts to how much you press it.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 12, 2021)

Which is the exact reason I purchased the 30x over the 10 Mark 👍🏻


----------



## CeDur (Dec 12, 2021)

And Pianoteq is the only one piano VI on the market that makes use of full continuous pedal. I switched FP30 for FP10 to save some space, but I was mislead by their so called "specs" on the official page, where they state it supports half-pedalling with DP10 pedal. It's BS, because it only sends values 0, 90 and 127 - and it is definitely filtered by the FP10, since when I connect DP10 to other pianos it is proper MIDI CC64, full range 0-127 implementation.

Still, if the action is main concern, FP10 is unbeatable for the price.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> One big different is the the FP-10 only supports the sustain pedal and half-dampening. The FP-30X supports 3 pedals and continuous control so the pedal reacts to how much you press it.


That's annoying because I also have a cheap Roland A-49 MIDI keyboard that does support a continuous sustain pedal (successfully tested with a Roland DP-10 pedal). It seems this limitation is just a sneaky product differentiation strategy, to get people to buy the next model up. I don't know how far I will get with my piano playing but if I get sufficiently far I'll end up wanting to upgrade to something more versatile, so I'm also taking into consideration whether what I get now will be easy to sell on the used market later. I'd imagine an affordable (yet quality) model such as the FP-10 would be easier to sell than, say, a Clavia Nord Grand. Obviously anything's easy to sell if the price is very right.

I'm still hovering between the PHA-4 and TP/40wood keybeds, neither of which I'm able to test in person as I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'm going by other people's experiences. I've read bad stuff about the SL88 *Studio* with the hung notes thing but the Grand seems to get better reviews (ignoring aftertouch, the tiny joysticks and the dying display). My price limit is the price of the Grand so I could definitely buy the FP-30x. It's not essential as I'll be using mostly Pianoteq but having built-in sounds and speakers could be handy when I just want to turn up at a place, pull the thing out of the trunk and start playing, without having to worry about wires and computers.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 12, 2021)

MannyF said:


> That's annoying because I also have a cheap Roland A-49 MIDI keyboard that does support a continuous sustain pedal (successfully tested with a Roland DP-10 pedal). It seems this limitation is just a sneaky product differentiation strategy, to get people to buy the next model up. I don't know how far I will get with my piano playing but if I get sufficiently far I'll end up wanting to upgrade to something more versatile, so I'm also taking into consideration whether what I get now will be easy to sell on the used market later. I'd imagine an affordable (yet quality) model such as the FP-10 would be easier to sell than, say, a Clavia Nord Grand. Obviously anything's easy to sell if the price is very right.
> 
> I'm still hovering between the PHA-4 and TP/40wood keybeds, neither of which I'm able to test in person as I live in the middle of nowhere, so I'm going by other people's experiences. I've read bad stuff about the SL88 *Studio* with the hung notes thing but the Grand seems to get better reviews (ignoring aftertouch, the tiny joysticks and the dying display). My price limit is the price of the Grand so I could definitely buy the FP-30x. It's not essential as I'll be using mostly Pianoteq but having built-in sounds and speakers could be handy when I just want to turn up at a place, pull the thing out of the trunk and start playing, without having to worry about wires and computers.


I got my FP-10 before getting into sample Libraries and knew about the lack of full continuous control of the dampening pedal. The FP-30 was a lot more back then so I went with the FP-10. I don't regret it but I hate not having the option of Continuous Sustain. 

The Studio Grant is used by quite a few on here and I hear nearly only positive comments about it. If I was to replace the FP-10 (it is great so no plans at this point) then that would be a consideration.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got my FP-10 before getting into sample Libraries and knew about the lack of full continuous control of the dampening pedal. The FP-30 was a lot more back then so I went with the FP-10. I don't regret it but I hate not having the option of Continuous Sustain.
> 
> The Studio Grant is used by quite a few on here and I hear nearly only positive comments about it. If I was to replace the FP-10 (it is great so no plans at this point) then that would be a consideration.


Thanks for your input. I just stumbled upon a video from 2015 where the sales guy presenting the SL88 Grand gets a hung note at 4:45, which sort of swings my scales back in favour of the Roland. I've read multiple reports of this being a recurring theme with the SL range, not good!


----------



## CeDur (Dec 12, 2021)

I've owned many digital pianos, including Dexibell S7 with Fatar TP40L - for me, PHA4 Standard in FP10/30/60 is waaaay better.


----------



## MannyF (Dec 12, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I've owned many digital pianos, including Dexibell S7 with Fatar TP40L - for me, PHA4 Standard in FP10/30/60 is waaaay better.


Thanks, I think I'm going to settle for either the FP-10 or the FP-30x. From what I've read here and on other forums keybed feel preference is highly personal and this being my first hammer-action keyboard means I don't have any expectations so any decent keybed with a long pivot should fulfill my needs. I really wanted to buy the SL88 Grand but I need an instrument that lets me focus on entirely on the playing without having to worry about bugs.


----------



## shmuelyosef (Dec 13, 2021)

ModalRealist said:


> *Bonus question for VI-C friends:*
> Any recommendations on a standalone modwheel device? I have a Korg nanoKontrol 2 but I don't love the faders on it. Having saved that much on the keys, I'd happily spend up to £200 on a really nice device to give CC input!


Check out THIS thread on Gearspace (formerly GearSlutz)


----------

